# Thinking of getting a Gaggia Classic refurb and Baratza Encore



## Ragley (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi

After the death of my De Longhi I'm going to try making espresso without a perfect crema device.

Setup would be a Gaggia Classic and Baratza Encore (I believe it is easily altered to make the grind fine enough for espresso and can still be switched back to do a cafetiere grind). Budget is limited.

Does anyone have experience of Gaggia refurbs from their website?

http://www.gaggia.uk.com/#!/~/category/id=9805018&offset=0&sort=normal

or there is this:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18637-Gaggia-classic-with-rancillo-wand-upgradegaggiamanualservice.com

which has the wand upgrade, but I guess is older, for roughly the same price.

Has anyone bought a similar machine from site member Mark (gaggiamanualservice.com)?

What would you recommend?

Thanks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mark at gaggiamanualservice has helped quite a few forum members with refurbed Classics. The one he's selling comes with the Rancilio steam wand which retails separately for £25 and is definitely worth having.


----------



## Ragley (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks.

I'm new and so up against the minimum posts limit before I can reply to him in his thread.

Does anyone mind me making a few empty posts so that I can reply to him?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You only need another three. Be imaginative


----------



## Ragley (Sep 1, 2014)

Good idea!

I've posted about what I want in the wanted section.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Have a bit more of a read about the Baratza. I can't put my finger on it now but I seem to remember reading something recently where someone had problems with the shimming device on this grinder, and that the net result was that it wasn't much cop for espresso or FP. Although it might have been a one-off issue, but there's not many people on here that have that grinder. However I can't remember the details so try a search.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Mark at gaggiamanualservice has helped quite a few forum members with refurbed Classics. The one he's selling comes with the Rancilio steam wand which retails separately for £25 and is definitely worth having.


 Mark is brilliant as a source of help nd advice and to do business with - so you couldn't go wrong Ragley. Let us know how you get on, whatever you do.


----------



## jimgrant (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi there not bought a refurb gaggia but have used mine at least 10 times a week for last 3 years and still enjoy great espresso,silvia steam wand good ,

and also use vst basket,and great beans.


----------

